# Why am I getting this warning?



## ducdebrabant (Oct 24, 2007)

*<H1 class=Heading1-csh>Suspicious Web Site Warning*

*What caused this warning?*

This warning opened because your Web Site Filter noticed that you have tried to open a potentially threatous Web site, or that the Web site you have tried to open has attempted to redirect to you to a potentially dangerous Web site.
*What to do now*

Heed the warning and close this Web site immediately and never open it again. Opening the Web site, clicking links on the page, or downloading software could expose your computer to spyware. You also run the risk of falling victim to a phishing or pharming scam.
*How to disable this warning*


<LI class=kadov-p-CNumber style="MARGIN-LEFT: -20px">Open the main console, and click *Internet & Email Controls*.
<LI class=kadov-p-CNumber style="MARGIN-LEFT: -20px">Under *Web Site Access Controls*, click *Settings…*
You can also add the Web site causing the warning to the list on the Approved Web Sites tab, or remove the Web site from the list on the Blocked Web Sites tab, if it appears there.
</H1>


----------



## Caine (Oct 24, 2007)

Go to *Tools>Internet Options*, select the *Security* tab, click on the *Internet* icon, and reduce the *Security Level For This Zone* by one notch and see if that doesn't stop it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for helping this person Caine!


----------



## sassysoulz (Oct 24, 2007)

oh the joys of vista


----------



## ducdebrabant (Oct 25, 2007)

But IS there spyware?


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

No, there is no spyware on this site.


----------



## Andy R (Oct 28, 2007)

There is no spyware, but we do use cookies (little bits of data) to keep you logged in at page changes.  Your security warning most likely occurs when your system receives this.

You can specifically enable cookie exchange with our site without any risk to your system.  We don't share your personal info and we don't install malware.


----------

